# Wash That Metal (PICS)



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I was putting the brown wash on my gold eagle and got curious about what other washes would look like on metal. So this is what I came up with.

I painted a mini in silver and put 1 coat of black wash.

















After the first coat of blue and red wash.

















Second coat of wash.

















Third and final wash

















I don't think it works for a space marine army, but maybe for Necrons, Chaos, or some elf type army. Dunno, see what you can do with it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually that is kinda cool. Never would have tried putting washes straight on the metal.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Actually that is kinda cool. Never would have tried putting washes straight on the metal.


You know what? I think a Thousands Sons army would look good. You should try it and post it, I'd love to see that.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hahha, It looks like a statue - Would work well for Necrons I.M.O - Black followed by delvin.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I like it. It give SMs that sense of style the so dsperatly need. + rep from me. You helped decide what I want to do with my pink horrors. Oooo shiny irredesent horror. Ooo I gan do that on my daemon's armor too.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> I like it. It give SMs that sense of style the so dsperatly need. + rep from me. You helped decide what I want to do with my pink horrors. Oooo shiny irredesent horror. Ooo I gan do that on my daemon's armor too.


Please make sure you post those pics. I would love to see a metallic colored army.


----------



## WUWU (Jan 23, 2009)

After reading this I used the purple wash over my sonic blasters that had been painted boltgun metal, and it really added a nice slaanesh flare that was lacking. Thanks for the idea.


Hello btw. My first post here on this excellent message board.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this kinda takes me back to when i started the hobby, my GW store used to black wash(well it was ink back then) all the new model and put them in the cabinets, the wash was so you could pick out the detail because back in the day almost everything was lead.

Then they would paint them up over the next few weeks based on what came through in white dwarf heavy metal pages.


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

Genius! SM Captain, you are getting some shiny washed armour!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I might very well need to keep this in mind with whatever Crons I get my hands on next time. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, we've had it brought back to me.

Anyone fancy Shinging in back to me?


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Wonderful for GK.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

WUWU said:


> After reading this I used the purple wash over my sonic blasters that had been painted boltgun metal, and it really added a nice slaanesh flare that was lacking. Thanks for the idea.
> 
> 
> Hello btw. My first post here on this excellent message board.


Hello to you too :biggrin: now, you have just admitted to owning chaos, this means you must post pictures of them, i'd love to see some slaneeshi models :3

Btw, cool painting, i already do this with my chaos, but just on a white undercoat, gives for a less shiny effect :laugh:


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I've done this on some of the armor for my Slaanesh Fantasy army. Purple wash over silver gives a really nice metallic pink effect. It still looks like metal, just Slaaneshi. It would probably look good in a Tzeench force as well, though I wouldn't use it for Nurgle 
Even Khorne could possibly benefit from a red wash over brass. I don't know how it would look though. As a dedicated Slaanesh follower I wouldn't try it unless I was making a trophy-standard.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, this reminds me of the discussion we were having a few months back on here about metallic red. i think we all agreed mixing red with boltgun metal was best, but maybe this is the way forward?


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

Omg Omg Trailblazing!!!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This should almost be moved over to tutorials.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I've heard that purple wash on gold looks amazing. I might have to do another test on a gold painted marine with different washes.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Hello to you too :biggrin: now, you have just admitted to owning chaos, this means you must post pictures of them, i'd love to see some slaneeshi models :3
> 
> Btw, cool painting, i already do this with my chaos, but just on a white undercoat, gives for a less shiny effect :laugh:


You do realise that WUWU joined, posted a single message, then left, never to return 1 year, 9 months and 25 days ago?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

i think it would work for a sm army just have to invent som fluff like..... maybe they dont believe in worn armour the firmly belive in the amour right and always have the armour in prestene condition. something like that. or the could be the necron hunters, were the shiney armour has some kind of ability lol.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

lav25gunner said:


> You know what? I think a Thousands Sons army would look good. You should try it and post it, I'd love to see that.


A metallic blue army of Thousand Sons? That would be awesome! Now if only someone would make that.....


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Vaz said:


> You do realise that WUWU joined, posted a single message, then left, never to return 1 year, 9 months and 25 days ago?


Erm, cant say i did actually, i was just being polite :laugh:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I used to do this with many diffrent projects but one thing I learned is it can be over done badly. Its good for GK definately but when you move on to vehicles you have to be careful it come out really sloppy. 

In many cases depending on how strong you want the color to be you might anna try using inks as well.


----------

